# Recta pocket watch mainspring problem



## Pocketwatch pete (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I own a Recta pocket watch, and a Lancashire watch company pocket watch and a Waltham P. S Bartlett 1883 size 18. All of them need new mainsprings which i am going to attempt. Can anyone advise me where i could get the m,ainsprings for them.

Regards

Pete


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Gleave and co. clerkenwell, London. or cousins material house


----------



## Rastko (May 8, 2017)

Hi

I do have a stock of about 300 pw mainsprings of different size. If you can suggets what size of mainspring you need, I might be able to supply. You should know the diameter of your pw barrel as well as the height -depth of the barrel and then choose. For Waltham you just need to type in the serial number of the pocket watch to the search in the web - https://pocketwatchdatabase.com/search/result/waltham/17396349 and you will get the exact size and type of mainspring you need.


----------



## Pocketwatch pete (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,

sorry to have takem so long in replying but have damaged my right shoulder so bad am having to have an operation to replace it, as i have snapped 2 of the tendons and have little movement with it. Both watches have now gone to a better hometo someone who can give the the TLC they need. i will remember the info on the Waltham as i now own a couple which at the moment work.

Regards

Pete


----------

